# Wet, hay ground



## Iwantgoats (Jun 16, 2011)

In our goat paddoc, the bugs (nats) are horrible.  I know it is because of the horrible ground.  This is our first year here.  Since our wet winter, wet spring, and loads of hay covering a large area, it is a muck pit.  It is stinky and squishy and I HATE it.  I am wondering if I should scrape out all of the dead hay, from winter to present and let it all dry or to just dump loads of item 4 stone right on top of it thinking it will all decompose.  Has anyone had any experience with this?  Please let me know what you did.  Thank you!


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm dealing with gnats too!!  Oh, I HATE them!  They are all over the place right now.

Part of my barn is holding moisture and soggy, so we know we have to add some drain tile around the barn.

I would think your solution would work...good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 16, 2011)

Definitely get all the hay out along with scraping that layer of poop that is below it. Then put your gravel down.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 17, 2011)

If it were me I would get that hay out of there, otherwise it will just be a sponge. THEN put your gravel on top.

(Leaving the hay there can work if you build the whole thing up real tall, but that takes quite a lot of material, especially to maintain it as the existing bottom layer of hay disappears thru decomposition)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## lilhill (Jun 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Definitely get all the hay out along with scraping that layer of poop that is below it. Then put your gravel down.


. That is what I would do.


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 17, 2011)

I had to remove mine. Too smelly! Wasn't a fun job.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Jun 19, 2011)

I was afraid that would be the answer.  Lots of work ahead.  Thanks for confirming for me.  I better start shoveling


----------



## greymane (Jun 22, 2011)

The work will be SO worth it.  The peace of mind and satisfaction will pay off big time.


----------



## Mango (Jul 21, 2011)

I had the same problem area. I removed what I could then heavily dusted the area with DE and Sweet Pdz. Worked like a charm


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

same here, had a problem area by an outside hay feeder and we scraped away a bunch of it, so it would dry out better and not stay so smelly.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 27, 2011)

After cleaning out the birthing area, is it harmful to the sheep and lambs to put down some lime and then put fresh bedding in...or is the lime too strong for them and would it burn them?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 27, 2011)

dusting with lime is OK as long as you have a very good layer of straw or hay on top.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Queen Mom


----------

